# LeBron James?



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ESPN is reporting that LeBron James worked out with Cavs a couple of days ago and that Cleveland was HIGHLY impressed.

Cleveland is picking 6th. Do they take the risk on another high school phenom, or go with conventional wisdom and pick Wagner, Wilcox, or Butler (the best talent that will available at that position according to most sources)?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

That workout just cost the CAVS 150,000 dollars and a 2 game suspension for coach Lucas. :no:


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Fordy74 said:


> *That workout just cost the CAVS 150,000 dollars and a 2 game suspension for coach Lucas. :no: *


why??


----------



## Bruno the Questionable (May 28, 2002)

Because James is inelegable for teams to have dealings with.He's only a high school junior.Teams can't work him out until next year.


----------

